# lyhawkmodel Products FH320128



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)

*flyhawkmodel products FH*

FH 350113 http://blog1.poco.cn/myBlogDetail.php?&id=8449194&user_id=174353646&pri=&n=0&stat_request_channel=

FH 350116 http://blog1.poco.cn/myBlogDetail.php?&id=8449264&user_id=174353646&pri=&n=0&stat_request_channel=

FH 350117 http://blog1.poco.cn/myBlogDetail.php?&id=8449267&user_id=174353646&pri=&n=0&stat_request_channel=

FH 350122 http://blog1.poco.cn/myBlogDetail.php?&id=8449270&user_id=174353646&pri=&n=0&stat_request_channel=

FH 350128 http://blog1.poco.cn/myBlogDetail.php?&id=8449273&user_id=174353646&pri=&n=0&stat_request_channel=

FH 700305 http://blog1.poco.cn/myBlogDetail.php?&id=8449279&user_id=174353646&pri=&n=0&stat_request_channel=

FH 700306 http://blog1.poco.cn/myBlogDetail.php?&id=8449288&user_id=174353646&pri=&n=0&stat_request_channel=


----------



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)

*flyhawkmodel products FH*

FH 350113 WWII USS HEAVY CRUISER INDIANAPOLIS CA-35 http://blog1.poco.cn/myBlogDetail.php?&id=8449194&user_id=174353646&pri=&n=0&stat_request_channel=

FH 350116 HEAVY CRUISER INDIANAPOLIS CA-35 http://blog1.poco.cn/myBlogDetail.php?&id=8449264&user_id=174353646&pri=&n=0&stat_request_channel=

FH 350117 HMS BELFAST 1942 http://blog1.poco.cn/myBlogDetail.php?&id=8449267&user_id=174353646&pri=&n=0&stat_request_channel=

FH 350122 WWII USS HEAVY CRUISER SAN FRANCISCO CA-38 1942 http://blog1.poco.cn/myBlogDetail.php?&id=8449270&user_id=174353646&pri=&n=0&stat_request_channel=

FH 350128 WWII JAPANESE NAVY CARRIER BATTLESHIP ISE http://blog1.poco.cn/myBlogDetail.php?&id=8449273&user_id=174353646&pri=&n=0&stat_request_channel=

FH 700305 WWII GERMAN DESTROYER Z-25 http://blog1.poco.cn/myBlogDetail.php?&id=8449279&user_id=174353646&pri=&n=0&stat_request_channel=

FH 700306 DESTROYER HMS KELLY http://blog1.poco.cn/myBlogDetail.php?&id=8449288&user_id=174353646&pri=&n=0&stat_request_channel=


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Mainland China? GO AWAY!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Bunch of Chicom spam


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Well, it's not spam - they produce some very nice upgrades for ship models...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Doesn't matter what they make they are spamming the board. I wouldn't buy their stuff just because of it.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Me either!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Sure looks like spam, even though this character has been registered since May 2009.


----------

